# Steven Curtis Chapman Tragedy



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm not sure if anyone on here listens to Steven Curtis Chapman music, but his 5 year old daughter Maria (adopted from China), was killed in her driveway by a car driven by her teenage brother. I'm sure this family could definitely use our prayers!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

It's an awful tragedy. We have been praying for them. Just inconcievable.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Please be with the Stephen Curtis Chapman family to give comfort and strength during their time of sorrow and grief. Especially be with her brother for all the pain he's surely going through. Ease his grief and remind him of your love and his parents' love.

Raise up this family to continue loving you and serving you.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Well said Mrs B.............my thoughts & prayers are with the family as well.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

My heart broke when I heard about this tragedy. We played his song "With Hope" at our daughter Ryleigh's (6 1/2) funeral two and a half years ago. He wrote it for a family friend that had a child pass away. I hope that his own song can bring comfort to his family. They are in our prayers.


----------

